

Payment issues with Mastercard. 2Checkout unable to fix the issue in 4 weeks - sooperman
http://blog.webengage.com/2012/11/19/payment-issues-with-mastercard-2checkout-you-listening/?ref=HN

======
sooperman
Surprisingly, there's very little uproar about it. Is it working for most of
you as merchants?

